# Aalangeln in Holland



## Roli (8. März 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Also ich habe jetzt schon soviel in diesem Board ´rumgesucht aber nichts über die neue Regelung zum Aalangeln in Holland gefunden.Vieleicht bin ich ja auch nur zu doof zum suchen.
Habe gestern endlich meinen Vispas bekommen und war trotzdem etwas enttäuscht.Ich hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet etwas über das Entnahmeverbot von Aalen zu erfahren aber nichts.
Stimmen denn diese Berichte überhaupt?
Würde mich freuen ein paar Info´s zu bekommen.
    Gruß roli


----------



## totaler Spinner (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland*

Schau mal auf der ersten Seite der Aanvulling 2009 zur List van Viswateren.
Nieuwe algemene voorwaarde:
15. *Alle gevangen aal / paling dient onmiddellijk in hetzelfde water te*
*worden teruggezet.*
*(Alle gefangenen Aale müssen sofort in das selbe Wasser zurückgesetzt werden.)*
Kannst du hier nachlesen:
http://www.pos-sportvisserij.nl/upload/documents/Aanvullingslijst_2009.pdf

Die Aanvulling 2009 habe ich allerdings nicht im Angelladen mit den vorläufigen vispas bekommen, die wurde mir mit den richtigen vispas zugeschickt.


----------



## Roli (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland*

Danke,schnelle Info!
Bei mir stand nichts davon drinne.
Gruß roli


----------



## mike_w (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland*

Guckst du hier:
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/


----------



## totaler Spinner (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland*

Klar kann man sich im www schon mal vorab Infos holen. Aber letztendlich zählt was in der Lijst und in deren Zusatzheften steht. Bei einer Kontrolle kommst du sicherlich nicht weit mit wenn du sagst: ich habe aber im Internet gelesen…
Bestes Beispiel dafür ist die offizielle Seite der Sortvisserrij Nederland. Dort steht immer noch was über Mindestmaße für Aal.#q
@ Roli
schau mal richtig in der Aanvulling 2009 nach, da steht das drin. Wenns die nicht hast, seihe zu das die bekommst, denn wenn du ohne angeln gehst gibts ne Knolle.


----------



## Mecki (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland*

Petri Heil.

in der Raubfisch März/April steht es auch drin. Es wir nicht mehr lange dauern, dann ist es bei uns in Deutschland auch verboten Aal zu entnehmen. Es ist ein EU Beschluss und alle Länder müssen sich dran halten. Und wehr hat Schult? Die Länder die die Zwerge fangen, ihn in Gläser stecken und als Delikatesse verkaufen. Zum zweiten die Fischer. So lange das Kg. grüner Aal zwischen 18 – 24€ kostet, nehme die auch alles mit, was Ihnen ins Netz geht.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland*

Hallo miteinander
Der Aal ist in Nl - B  das ganze Jahr verboten mit zu nehmen darauf Angeln bzw das er anbeißt an einer Grundrute ist ja nicht verboten ihn raus zu holen aber das Mitnehmen ist dieses Jahr Verboten, ich habe es mal Eingescant die Statuten von Nl Schonzeit und Mindesmaß und Mitnahmeverbot , ich hoffe das ich es richtig gemacht habe und sichtbar ist, ansonsten kann ich es auch senden per eMail wer Interesse daran hat - und wer es noch nicht bekommen hat von seinem Verein.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## archie01 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland*



Lumpi 1966 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> Der Aal ist in Nl - B - D das ganze Jahr verboten mit zu nehmen



Hallo
Natürlich irrst du dich mit dem D  , so weit wird es bei uns wohl nicht kommen - macht auch keinerlei Sinn diese Maßnahme.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland*

Ja archie01 
du hast recht - ich hatte mich vertan da bei uns in den Geschäften kein Aal zu Kaufen gibt und mein Kumpel meinte das es diese Jahr verboten wäre,war ich im Glauben das er auch hier dieses Jahr verboten wäre,, habe mir mal (heute ) die aktuellen Daten gesucht bei der Fischerreibehörde und sehe nun auch das er in D frei ist,sorry hatte mich etwas vertan.
Gruß Uwe  |rolleyes


----------

